# 22LR Semi Residential



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok so im heading out to my aunts house she lives in a farm community not to many houses around i was planning on going out back and hunting some small game maybe some crows and squirrels if i see them.

well straight to the point i know the rule " be sure of your target and whats beyond" so im stay away from aiming towards the other farms and just aim towards the big open fields.

guess what im trying to ask is what is the effective range of a 22LR? i know they are accurate up to 100 yrds ( mines sighted in for that) but how far can i expect the bullet to travel if there are no obstructions? 1/2 mile? a mile? ima try and aim low incase i miss i know it will hit the ground before it goes to far.

is this a wise idea to hunt so close to other properties? given in the direction ima be hunting there is no residence withing atleast 1/4 mile and i can easy steer free of aiming that way.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The ammo clearly states 1 1/2 miles. Watch out for ricochets too.


----------



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

not so much worried about richochets, im not going to aim high going to try and aim low but you never know if im going to hit a tree or something


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You should actually sight in your rifle for about 25 yards. If you sight in for 100, you'll be shooting over everything closer than that. It's easier to adjust for shorter or longer ranges when you sight in closer. Plus, a .22 isn't accurate enough nor does it have enough power at 100 yards for you to be attempting shots with it on game.

Also, if you want to reduce the risk of rounds going far, shoot at squirrels on the ground, or make sure there is a tree behind the squirrel you are shooting so that if you miss or overpenetrate (shoot through the squirrel) it goes into the tree in the back rather than off into air.

You can also get subsonic ammo that isn't as powerful (or loud) but that will still do the job on squirrels. My current favorite subsonic load is the Remington CBee long rifle cb ammo. It's only 740 fps, but it hits plenty hard enough for small game, and it's not as loud nor does it travel as far.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry, I will respectfully disagree.

My 10/22 will shoot 1/4 inch groups at 50 yards and will split a squirrel head if I do my part at 100 yards or further.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sure it does, as can my Henry lever with some Remington Yellow jackets. I will agree with you on the statement that your rifle can do that, but this is not you who asked the question. Most shots on small game in my area are taken within 50 yards, if that; and a lot of people I know do not have the patience, proficiency, or technique to make a shot at a walnut-sized target at 100 yards once, much less several times.

My assumption here is that the person asking the effective range of a .22lr round is not one who has spent countless hours practicing with it to know _their_ effective range with _their_ rifle, and that is the reasoning for my advice.

Plus, Part of the thrill for me, I don't know about the rest of you, is seeing how close I can get to the game, not how far away a shot can be taken. This is an important part of the hunt, as it brings you closer to the sacrifice the animal makes for you.

Do you have any pics and/or details of your setup, sasha & abby? I take it your 10/22 isn't stock?

:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cleankill47
I am unsure of Sasha and Abby's set up; but my 10/22 is stock and I am assuming not unique. My rifle will accomplish what Sasha and Abby's will do; as said before, if I do my part.

swayyde1
Be aware of your surroundings and your targets. Don't forget to enjoy the time you are spending at your Aunt's. Also, be sure and let us know how you did.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Cleankill - I totally agree about getting close. Down here when the leaves start falling, you are lucky to get within 50 yards of a squirrel before they get antsy. I am not smart enough to post pics... 

I have a 10/22 reciever with a Volquartsen barrel, trigger group and release. It is mounted on a Fajen thumbhole shock that has been bedded. The bolt has been given the works and the rrigger breaks at 12 ounces. Buffered bolt.

I have tried about 14 different loads in it and the best groups were from the CCI Velocitors (1/4" at 50 yards). The second best groups were from the cheapest Winchester Wildcat ammo :roll: .

You cannot believe how much better you will shoot hi power after practicing on this for a while.

MosseyMo - if you have a stock rifle that will shoot a 1/4 inch group at 50 yards, I would like to see it. You have the proverbial one in a million. Ruger triggers are notoriously bad as are their hammers, sears and barrels. They have a great design that usually has to be improved to be worth a durn. Every stock 10/22 I have ever seen will shoot about a 1 inch group at 50 yards.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

This is what everyone really needs in their life. 1/4 at 50 yards. I can shoot at 100 but its almost not worth it, the drop is so much you would have to forget about shooting anything closer if I was sighted in for that.


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

the .22lr round will have plenty of fpe at 150 yards to succesfully kill. i was looking at a site a week or so ago and put in the ballistics for the .22 and at 150 yrds it has something like 38 fpe. now to kill a squirrel all you need is 9fpe to make an ethical kill. but for the ? at hand the box says 1 1/2 mi. but i would say 2 1/2 mi. just to be safe


----------

